# Removing a DOS Partition with DEBUG



## Gary_Coupe (Jun 20, 2000)

Hi. Can anybody remember how to remove a corrupted Primary DOS Partition using DEBUG?
FDISK cant delete the partition, and when I used to work as a PC Engineer, I knew of a way to remove the partitions without FDISK, but that was over a year ago, and I could use a memory upgrade. hehe

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

FYI, this gets rid of * everything *that's on the drive.

Boot to a startup disk. Type Debug at the DOS prompt. At the dash type the following lines in order.

- f200 400 0 
- RAX 
- 301 
- RBX 
- 200 
- RCX 
- 1 
- RDX 
- 80 
- E100 CD 13 
- R 
- P

Go ahead and power the system off. Restart the system and when it gets to a dos prompt you need to run fdisk.

BTW, Obviously your startup disk will need debug and the system files at the least (command.com io.sys and msdos.sys) to be able to do all this. I can't remember, but I thing debug is in the EBD cab on the bootdisk. Extract it from there to the floppy. This will extract it to the floppy from the ebd.cab on the floppy.

extract ebd.cab debug.exe

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 07-03-2000).]


----------

